# What is this wild?



## Forever-mango (Jun 15, 2010)

I went to Wentworth Falls (in the Blue Mountains) on the Queens Bday long weekends, and discovered some wild orchids (I think). I looks like a Dockrilla but im not sure yet. Anyone has any clues?

















Kind regards
Stephen


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 16, 2010)

Dockrillia to me..  don't know the species..


----------



## emydura (Jun 16, 2010)

Dockrillia striolata I assume. Pretty common in this region. I see it everywhere on the south coast.

David


----------



## Forever-mango (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, there was heaps of them in the area. They were mainly on cliff facings near the top of the mountain. But didnt see any towards the bottom where the rainforest was.


----------



## emydura (Jun 16, 2010)

Forever-mango said:


> Thanks guys, there was heaps of them in the area. They were mainly on cliff facings near the top of the mountain. But didnt see any towards the bottom where the rainforest was.



You can see whole cliff faces covered in them. I think they need a lot of light so you don't tend to see them in heavily shaded areas.

David


----------



## alexta6 (Jun 16, 2010)

at first. I thought it was string bean. i was like hmm. looks delicious. LOL. sorry.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice! :evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 16, 2010)

alexta6 said:


> at first. I thought it was string bean. i was like hmm. looks delicious. LOL. sorry.


If it were more viney, I would have said green bean hoya!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like a return trip during flowering is warranted. Go, Go Dockrilla!


----------

